# Lightning on August 24-25



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone^^ It's been a while!

I was bored and I saw lightning with quite a clear sky, so I decided to go out to the balcony to watch. I'm typically not too crazy about shooting these type of scenes. However, watching the lightning lighting up the sky was quite a magnificiant sight! I actually enjoyed it.

So, I pulled my camera out last minute after I'm done eating a bowl of hot sesame dumplings on the swing, took a few shots, and then shortly went back for seconds, eeeeehehe >.< But I must say, considering it's my first attempt to shoot pics of ligtning, I would say I did a pretty ok job... -ish 

Enjoy!
Jennifer 

Picture Number 1









Picture Number 2









Picture Number 3









Picture Number 4









Picture Number 5


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

*>.< Oops*

Hehe, was meant to post this under the "I AM BORED!" thread, sorry


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice shots JenJen. I find with lightening it's all about chance to get the shot. If you have a high FPS or if you have a custom mode to shoot something like every 3-5 seconds to take a shot you'll likely get the shot. I don't think I've ever shot a lighting strike before tho if I was downtown this evening I'm sure the odds of that shot would have been good to get that shot as the CN Tower got hit about 20 times from what CityTV reported from passersby. Holy run on sentence batman ^^;


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Nice shots JenJen. I find with lightening it's all about chance to get the shot. If you have a high FPS or if you have a custom mode to shoot something like every 3-5 seconds to take a shot you'll likely get the shot. I don't think I've ever shot a lighting strike before tho if I was downtown this evening I'm sure the odds of that shot would have been good to get that shot as the CN Tower got hit about 20 times from what CityTV reported from passersby. Holy run on sentence batman ^^;


Thanks, AquaNekoMobile! ^^

I don't have custom mode option to help me shoot every 3-5 seconds >.< I just shot it manually while I eat. I did notice it tends to be a bright glow in the sky right before you see the lightning, so I just went by that. Yeah, it would've been awesome if my balcony was facing the CN Tower too. My friend posted a few pics of the CN Tower getting hit by lightning on FB and it looked really nice. Oh well~ Overall, having dessert out on the balcony during lightning was quite enjoyable 

~ Jen


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice shots!! I took a few videos of CN Tower getting hit by lightning, not the best quality though. I have to say, this is the first time CN Tower got hit 20 to 50 times in one storm. It was crazy, every few minutes a hugh lightning bolt would start up from the tower and light the sky. It was so often, I ended up standing in my balcony, start recording and within a minut lightning strike.

If anyone finds an article or anything on how many time CN tower got hit, let us know. Usually they say "this severe storm produced enough lightning to strike the cn tower 6 times..."


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, thanks for posting. Gonna have to try that one day. But I think there won't be something like yesterday for awhile.
Do you mind share the setting you set your camera at?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I got some crazy shots last night.









tumblr


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Everyone check out this video of lightning hitting the CN Tower.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice, thanks for posting. Gonna have to try that one day. But I think there won't be something like yesterday for awhile.
> Do you mind share the setting you set your camera at?


Thanks *Zameer* and and *Zebrapl3co*,

I'm a total amateur, and it's my first time taking pics of lightning... so not quite sure how to properly set it >.<

I almostly had my apperture set to F8 and the shutter set to Bulb for about 2secs to 5secs-ish 

You should ask *Splur* (2 posts down). That pic is stuuuuunning! 

Jen


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

splur said:


> Yeah, I got some crazy shots last night.


Amaaaazing picture, Splur!!! <3<3<3
Love ittt. I want to be able to take a pic like that one day... 



Will Hayward said:


> Everyone check out this video of lightning hitting the CN Tower.


Thanks for sharing pics/vids of the CN tower, you two~~
I enjoyed viewing them^^ The vid was brilliantly made!
I couldn't see the CN Tower view from my balcony  Would've been a great sight. Meh, seeing the lightning covering a large area of the sky that appears to be very close was still pretty cool too

Jennifer


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

'lightening does not hit the same place twice' so they say. 

Tell that to the CN tower. IIRC the news at 11pm said yesterday there for abou 1000 flashes of lightening during that storm. The CN tower got hit reportity by a reporter asking people on the street watching it about 20 times


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> 'lightening does not hit the same place twice' so they say.
> 
> Tell that to the CN tower. IIRC the news at 11pm said yesterday there for abou 1000 flashes of lightening during that storm. The CN tower got hit reportity by a reporter asking people on the street watching it about 20 times


oOoOoOo, thanks for the info!

It's hilarious how some ppl still use that phrase, and I couldn't help it but to reply "uh... actually, yes it does... every year, for at least 50 times"  ehehe!

(I think it's an average of 70-75 times? Don't remember exactly)

Jennifer


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> oOoOoOo, thanks for the info!
> 
> It's hilarious how some ppl still use that phrase, and I couldn't help it but to reply "uh... actually, yes it does... every year, for at least 50 times"  ehehe!
> 
> ...


I think it should be more 'no two lightening photos are exactly the same'


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> 'lightening does not hit the same place twice' so they say.
> 
> Tell that to the CN tower. IIRC the news at 11pm said yesterday there for abou 1000 flashes of lightening during that storm. The CN tower got hit reportity by a reporter asking people on the street watching it about 20 times


Well .... that's under the sumption that the first one obliterated everything in it's path the first time ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Heres my video, its not great but its something.


----------

